# Ain't exactly a pen but has wood



## Rolland (Mar 30, 2011)

I built this a few years ago, took about two years in between other things. The carriage is built from an American Black walnut tree, a friend sent me pieces of a walnut tree that had been in his fathers yard in Virginia, and dried for a number of years. Wheels are white oak stained to match the walnut. Its .22 and yes it does shoot.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Mar 30, 2011)

That's awesome you did a great job.Did you make the shooting mechanism too?


----------



## Grizz (Mar 30, 2011)

That is very cool!  Great work.


----------



## Rolland (Mar 30, 2011)

Pen Turner
Yes I built the complete gun


----------



## Papo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow..... That is way to cool


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW. I want one of those


----------



## SGM Retired (Mar 30, 2011)

What is the size of it?  Looks to be 1/4 scale?  Is that 22 sigle shot?  Nice work, I would have donated some wlanut so the wheels would all be the same.  Nice

Gary


----------



## snyiper (Mar 30, 2011)

Great Job on that I would not mind seeing more details on the construction myself.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! Nice work. What a piece.


----------



## manatee (Mar 30, 2011)

I was planing  on building one of these myself! Which plans did you use and how long did it take to complete? I had a Grizzly G4003G Gunsmith lathe delivered Monday but it had been dropped en route from Grizzly and severely damaged. They are picking it up tomorrow and shipping me a replacement.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 30, 2011)

That is some fantastic work that you have done there. Is that a Gerstner
tool box in the background? Man I'm envious.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Mar 30, 2011)

That is just too cool. I am only 50 years away from being able to make something like that. Thanks for showing.


----------



## RichB (Mar 30, 2011)

What a OUTSTANDING project.  I can see it might take a little longer than a pen!!!  Thanks for showing it so we can all admire it.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow!!!  I know we tend to say "no pics didn't happen".... but in this case the pics prove it, but man would I love to see a video of it running!!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 30, 2011)

That's great, awesome work.


----------



## Fred (Mar 30, 2011)

Exceptional workmanship.

Were you able to outgun the one that fired into your gunsafe? I note only three bullet holes and must assume you won.

That kinda reminds me of the day I was reloading my UZI and two south of the border types walked into my basement ... uninvited.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 30, 2011)

you should take it to the range and post some pics


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome work, just can't imagine how many hours you have in construction on that one.:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow.  I really like the gun.  Thanks for posting this.  Now I have to finish the cannon.


----------



## BKelley (Mar 31, 2011)

My Friend, that is fabulous !!  It really leaves me awestricken.  I know you must be extremely proud of it.  Do you do other miniatures?


----------



## Rolland (Mar 31, 2011)

BKelly
That was the last of the scale models, I previously did 1/2 scale 1917, 1919, and M2 heavy Browning machine guns in .22. I have now graduated to making pens. Making pens is much more relaxing........well most of the time. :mad-tongue:


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 2, 2011)

That is completely Bad A$$.  No other way to describe it!!


----------

